# Heat - Clippers 3:30ET



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Early tip...who will score 1st, Heat or Dolphins?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

lol... marlins? (joke)


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

the dolphins look horrible right now... bills 21 - 0


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if life gives you Lemons, make lemonade.

dolphins scored first S_D :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill is doubtful for the game today.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> JWill is doubtful for the game today.


Does that mean Quinn plays or what?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> Does that mean Quinn plays or what?


Brian Chase will start


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ya the phins scored


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn gets the start in place of JWill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn off to a great start. 3-3 so far.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Are we still doing the no post in the thread?
6 turnovers in the first 6 minutes for the Clippers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn again! 4-4


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Quinn, 9 points in the first quarter, equalling season best.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quinn is making Shaq look like an idiot for trying to give his job away to Brian Chase this summer. lol @ the people who bought into the Brian Chase hype.

The team looks great and the only mistake that I've seen so far was Shaq fouling Kaman 18ft from the basket with the shotclock winding down on a face up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell going with the mohawk.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mourning tried to muscle Kaman twice and twice Kaman out-muscled him. That doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Here comes Ricky.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Dorell going with the mohawk.


LOL.
Looks very silly.
We are looking good.
I'm going now for an hour but I'll see if I can get back to catch some of the game later.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All of a sudden every big man we play hits all their outside shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-26 Miami at the end of 1

Another high scoring quarter for us. Ever since the 4th in Portland, we've been playing great on offense. Now we got to play better D.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> All of a sudden every big man we play hits all their outside shots.


If Riley had a clue he would put in a small lineup (that works amazing as we all know) when Kaman is resting. I doubt that Davis guy has a post-up game to punish us for going small.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seriously, I'm so sick of this garbage. Shaq is a complete waste of space out there. He gives up 2 very easily catchable offensive rebounds, misses 2 free throws, doesn't get a hand up on Davis, and misses a layup. We're -7 with him to start this quarter. It's a complete joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our lineup right now

Wade
DQ
Ricky
Dorell
Shaq


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back bad shots by Wade.

Layup by Mobley.

37-37


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade looks like Jamal Crawford these days.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Shaq to Wade for the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with the jumper off Wade's 7 assist.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

some defence please..? 
how easily can they score.. takes em about 7 seconds to get off an open shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's 3 times this quarter, probably 3 times in the last 3 minutes, that Kaman has beaten Shaq down the court and gotten an easy layup.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're basically the Knicks of the southeast. We have our own Crawford and a taller, equally fat version of Eddy Curry.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

aaand1111 WADE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Wade attacking instead of settling for jumpers.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade's pumpfake is pretty sik, gets em every time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

how many defenive 3 second calls hav we gotten.. gota b more than the rest of the conference combined...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade Dunks On Kaman!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-51 at the half

Damn, Wade showing some explosion on that dunk. The Clippers are shooting 63% and according to Eric Reid, they havent shot 50% for a game all season.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That last dunk was nasty! We haven't seen that in a long time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

does neone kno exactly how long half time is?

Wade 16/7 at the half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> does neone kno exactly how long half time is?
> 
> Wade 16/7 at the half.


15 minutes I think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd half about to start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Shaq to UD


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaqs playing pretty gud on offence actualy today, defence is nowhere ofcourse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky with the jumper. Heat up 6


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade jams his finger on a rebound, if that ends up getting more serious and taking him out (like lebrons finger sprain), :lol: at this season..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start to the half. Heat with the 1st 8 points and now up 8.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet move by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the layup. 12 straight Heat points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14 straight points for Miami


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

davis hits a 3,
shaq blocks a shot (wtf??),
heat up 15!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem passed Brian Grant today for 4th in HEAT Rebounding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq is picking them apart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade is feeling it right now


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, that's like the 8th time this game that the Clippers have not picked up the cutter cutting to Shaq's pass. I've never seen that play work so well in a game even when we were winning 50+ games.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

maggette's getting easy points for the clips, we're turning the ball over,
lead down to 8.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is the Golden State game all over again. Wade is fading and the opponent is hitting their stride. This is going to be a close game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-71 Miami at the end of 3.

14-4 run for the Clippers to end the quarter. We cant hold a damn lead.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade blocks kaman to end the quarter, 6 point lead going into the 4th,,
i gotta go pretty soon, if we lose wen im gone again............


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, looks like Dorell is strugglin tonight. I was hoping that GSW game helped him turn the corner, but looks like hes still got a ways to go confidence wise. Dunno how u can go from getting 17 boards to only having 1 though...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice hook by Zo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's really scary to me that what we need is a 3rd scorer behind Wade and Shaq who can defend, hustle, rebound, and hit the open shot...That's an exact description of Wright. I don't understand how he can't get the minutes that we need him to play for us to be successful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul Davis doesnt miss


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

magette's drawing fouls lik d wade ..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG44 said:


> Damn, looks like Dorell is strugglin tonight. I was hoping that GSW game helped him turn the corner, but looks like hes still got a ways to go confidence wise. Dunno how u can go from getting 17 boards to only having 1 though...


Because the Clippers shot 58% while he was out there and he only has gotten limited minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell never plays well in his hometown...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, ur probably right adam. I still feel if we gave him 30+ minutes a night hed give us good minutes. Hes always looking over his shoulder. Guess we'll just wait and see what happens the next few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, not a lot of misses today. Shaq's our leading rebounder with 7.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet spin by Shaq.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Ricky on the alley oop.

Maggette again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky with the nice and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 bad turnovers...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've only attempted 5 3's all game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and we've made 3 of them. I guess without JWill theres a few less threes per game. But it still is less then what we are used to with Toine around 

Hope we can hold this lead, this team needs a win. Wade seems to be getting back to form, which is good 2 c.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad turnover by Wade leads to a Mobley layup. And the 4th qtr woes continue...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are gonna lose this game if we play like this the next 5 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thomas for 3. Lead down to 3. Here we go again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and then Thomas buries a 3 after a quick shot by Ricky and its a 3 pt lead. *sigh*


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's deja vu :banghead:

What, we just start chucking with 4:30 left in a game automatically?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a new superstition: let's please refer to Wade as Crawford until he can win a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade got the lucky roll there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough shot by Wade, heat up 2.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Good quality shots here by Wade. Thank god he isn't chucking up shots from the top of the key.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Teams just catch fire against us at the end of games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we have to rely on our D which has been horrible on this road trip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Zo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits both free throws. Heat up 4.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Dorells mohawk. What a crack up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whoa, deja vu? Anybody remember this exactly? Riley subbed out Shaq for defense and brought Mourning in and a miss followed by fouling Haslem 98 feet from the basket sending him to the line? Same scenario happened in the Boston game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we got lucky there.

Wade to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we're actually gonna win a game. Finally!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over- Heat win 100-94

Finally, its nice to see that we will get atleast 1 win on this road trip.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ladies and gentleman...it feels great to finally say this....


HEAT FKN WIN!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's looking better and better every game! And as he improves, we improve. :yes:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade finishes and we win! Really the first time we've had a finisher..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

THE GOOD NEWS AND THE BAD NEWS FOLKS:
1-The Good News- We Won!
2-The Bad News- We play phoenix tomorrow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We barely beat a team without 2 of their best players...


But I aint complaining :yay: 

No one felt bad for us with all our injuries.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah the thing about this is..we're not going to beat good teams like this, with Wade doing most of it..We need another guy, and that other guy IMO has to be Shaquille..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> THE GOOD NEWS AND THE BAD NEWS FOLKS:
> 1-The Good News- We Won!
> 2-The Bad News- We play phoenix tomorrow


Thats why it was so big to get this win today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade's last 4 games:

@ UTAH: 26pts, 4 reb, 10 ast, 5 steals and 2 blocks on 10-20 fg and 6-12 ft (42 mins)
@ PORT: 21pts, 10 reb, 9 ast, 1 block, 9-26 fg and 3-4 ft (42 mins)
@ GSW: 33pts, 2 reb, 10 ast, 11-23 fg and 11-12 ft (45 mins)
@ LAC: 35pts, 5 reb, 10 ast, 13-23 fg and 9-10ft with 1 block and 1 steal (40 mins)

These games as an average:-

28.75 pts
5.25 reb
9.75 ast
1.50 stl

43-92 = 45% fg
29-38 = 76% ft

Hes improving - getting his strength and confidence back. Hes still favouring that jump shot though - i dont wanna see him become Vince Carter.

I think we can expect im to average these sorta numbers over the year though - they are reachable for him on a consistent basis, especially if Shaq doesnt step it up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG44 said:


> Wade's last 4 games:
> 
> @ UTAH: 26pts, 4 reb, 10 ast, 5 steals and 2 blocks on 10-20 fg and 6-12 ft (42 mins)
> @ PORT: 21pts, 10 reb, 9 ast, 1 block, 9-26 fg and 3-4 ft (42 mins)
> ...


Lately, he has been Jamal Crawford. Today, he showed some explosiveness and dunked for only the 2nd game this year and advanced to Vince Carter level. Next step is getting back to Dwyane Wade level.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Wade's last 4 games:
> 
> @ UTAH: 26pts, 4 reb, 10 ast, 5 steals and 2 blocks on 10-20 fg and 6-12 ft (42 mins)
> @ PORT: 21pts, 10 reb, 9 ast, 1 block, 9-26 fg and 3-4 ft (42 mins)
> ...


Yeah, about everytime down the court he goes to the leftside of the court and if he goes left hes likely to shoot hte jumper..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty much - and when its falling, thats ok. I mean, im a bit conflicted. In some ways, im glad hes not attacking as hard - hes still getting to the line, plus hes not taking as many beatings. But part of me wants to see those razzle dazzle drives that make u fall in love with his game.

Hopefully theres a happy medium somewhere.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Pretty much - and when its falling, thats ok. I mean, im a bit conflicted. In some ways, im glad hes not attacking as hard - hes still getting to the line, plus hes not taking as many beatings. But part of me wants to see *those razzle dazzle drives that make u fall in love with his game*.
> 
> Hopefully theres a happy medium somewhere.


:yes:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Good win, at last. Wade still not driving as much as I want him to but he's putting up numbers and that's good enough.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oclBoFu-ZCk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oclBoFu-ZCk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

^^That dunk in the second qtr was sick..Here's it again from another angle


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL.
Just watched it again, that was a hell of a dunk.


----------

